# End of Summer Discount; Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Get in a few last trips before the school time blues grabs ahold. Before all the school activities and weekends become tied up in sports, let's go fishing. For the month of August on my open dates, I am offering a $100 discount on a full day for 3 people. 

Our fishing is hot from the shell to the surf, and with the bays getting better looking each day, the bite will continue to stay hot. The weather patterns for the month of August will stay much the same as July, with wind patterns starting off low and reaching a comfortable 10-15 mph by mid afternoon.

Everybody knows that small cool fronts are possible in the month of August, and while it may not feel like it, the north wind can flatten the surf and make for some great action in the first gut of the surf. Also with the light north winds, many of our mid bay reefs can produce some outstanding results. 

Let N&M Sportsman's Adventures give you a few more days of summer on the water. Contact Captain Nathan Beabout today for booking info.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Still have a few spots left to get in on the end of summer discount. Fishing continues to be great, redfish are showing up on the shorelines and in the surf. As well as trout continuing to hold on deeper shell, grassy shorelines, and are getting bigger in the surf. Contact me for booking info, thanks.


----------

